# Fa. So de no IT GmbH / Direkt Inkasso IT



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

:evil: ich habe bei der firma So de no IT GmbH die d-ifo 2004 bestellt und auch ( januar 2004 ) bezahlt. nun ist eine "letzte mahnung" der firma 
Direkt Inkasso IT, Büsingen eingetroffen. die mahnung enthielt weder ein datum noch eine telefonnummer lediglich eine e-mailadresse. nun würde mich interessieren wer noch nach dieser  masche [edit]  werden soll ?
bitte melden. ich erwäge eine klage gegen die firmen !


----------



## Teleton (19 Februar 2004)

Neben der D-Info war doch bestimmt noch ne "Softwarecd" dabei  

Eine Klage würde voraussetzen dass eine sogenannte ladungsfähige Anschrift bekannt ist, d.h. Name, Gesellschaftsform, gesetzlicher Vertreter der Firma, Anschrift (kein Postfach). 

Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der D-Info war doch bestimmt noch ne "Softwarecd" dabei
> 
> Eine Klage würde voraussetzen dass eine sogenannte ladungsfähige Anschrift bekannt ist, d.h. Name, Gesellschaftsform, gesetzlicher Vertreter der Firma, Anschrift (kein Postfach).
> 
> Teleton




die tatsache, dass keine anschrift vorhanden ist mir bekannt, sollten weitere schritte der firmen erfolgen werde ich  (das war falsch vornmuliert) erfolgen anzeige bei der staatsanwaltschaft machen.
sollte ein mahnbescheid ausgestellt werden muss eine anschrift angegeben werden. es währe SUPER weitere "OPFER" zu finden um sich mit diesen kurzzuschliessen,

martin


----------



## Teleton (19 Februar 2004)

Ist denn geliefert worden ? 
Teleton


----------



## Fidul (20 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> :evil: ich habe bei der firma So de no IT GmbH die d-ifo 2004 bestellt und auch ( januar 2004 ) bezahlt.


Den Namen habe ich doch schon mal gehört. Sind das nicht Mitglieder der allseits bekannten Reverz-Spammer-Bande? Tststs, wer bei Spammern illegales Zeugs bestellt... :roll:

Aber trotzdem nicht kirremachen lassen. Wenn sie ihr Geld zweimal haben wollen, müssen sie aus der Deckung kommen und nicht nur solche "Schreiben" verschicken. War deren Konto bei der Postbank Stuttgart?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

Auch mir ist eine solche "Letzte Mahnung" von direkt-inkasso IT zugestellt worden. Da ich das angemahnte Produkt nie erhalten habe, gehe auch ich von einem in betrügerischer Absicht erstellten Dokument aus. Ich habe der Firma per E-mail - da einzige Möglichkeit - mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Grüße
bluesandsunbeach


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

*So de ma gar net!*

Auch ich bab mir die zwei CDs bei "So de no po IT GmbH" bestellt. Gibt's in der Schweiz überhaupt "GmbH's"? Immerhin gibt es den Ort Büsingen. Aber mal ehrlich: Habt ihr schon mal Post von einem Inkassobüro bekommen, das ne gmx-Mailadresse hat? Abgesehen von den bereits von euch festgestellten fehlenden Infos ...
Jedenfalls ganz schön keck, für in D illegale Software auch noch illegale Inkassomahnungen zu verschicken. Wie viele Tatbestände kommen denn da überhauot zusammen? Die So de no po IT GmbH gibt's ja wahrscheinlich gar nicht, ebenfalls wohl keine Direkt Inkasso IT, die Software ist z.T. nicht erlaubt, der Rest vermutlich kopiert (oder glaubt ihr, dass die dafür Lizenzgebühren zahlen???), die Schreiben der Firmen formell nicht korrekt ...
Ich habe bestellt und noch nicht bezahlt - ist doch mal interessant, was jetzt passieren wird =)


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

*IT*

Ha,
bei mir genau das gleiche!!
Enetuell mal unter [email protected] mailden
Jörg

_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Fidul (24 Februar 2004)

Ich kann mich zwar auch verguckt haben, aber im Bundesanzeiger gibt es anscheinend keine Einträge zu den bewußten *xxx*firmen.

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

Hi, habe das gleiche Problem. Schicken unaufgefordert immer weitere CD`s und Mahnungen per eMail. Allerdings noch kein Inkasso. Was kann man tun?


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2004)

auch ich habe bei dieser Firma eine CD Rom bestellt, im guten Glauben, daß es sich um eine seriöse Firma handelt. Jetzt, wo ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, bin ich geschockt.
Ich habe die nero cd bestellt, die läuft nicht ohne Registrier Nr. somit ist sie wertlos. Was soll ich jetzt machen???? Rechnung einfach ignorieren, oder zurück schicken??? 
Bitte dringend um Hilfe.
Gruß gudirotri

*[Virenscanner: Betreff gelöscht]*


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (26 März 2004)

Ich würde sie unter Hinweis auf das Fernabsatzgesetz zurückschicken!


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

*NERO von so de no po it GmbH*



			
				Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sie unter Hinweis auf das Fernabsatzgesetz zurückschicken!


 Prima Idee , denn ich habe das gleiche Problem.


----------



## gudirotri (26 März 2004)

vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde die CD Rom zurück schicken. Hoffentlich kommt nichts mehr nach, da ich sie ja aufgemacht habe.  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

*Nero 6,0*



			
				gudirotri (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich habe bei dieser Firma eine CD Rom bestellt, im guten Glauben, daß es sich um eine seriöse Firma handelt. Jetzt, wo ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, bin ich geschockt.
> Ich habe die nero cd bestellt, die läuft nicht ohne Registrier Nr. somit ist sie wertlos. Was soll ich jetzt machen???? Rechnung einfach ignorieren, oder zurück schicken???
> Bitte dringend um Hilfe.
> Gruß gudirotri
> ...





falls nicht versuche es direkt bei ahead.

Schau unbedingt noch einmal die Rückseite des CD Cover an. Eigentlich müßte der Code auf der Unteren Seite stehen, auch meiner war nur sehr schwach zu lesen.
Viel erfolg.

henry

_[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - HDUS]_


----------



## gudirotri (30 März 2004)

Hallo Henry,
vielen dank für den Tipp, kam genau richtig. Hatte tatsächlich ( vermutlich war es im PC Zimmer zu dunkel) den Code übersehen. Es war wirklich sehr schlecht zu sehen. Wollte die CD heute zur Post bringen. Deine Antwort kam also auf den letzten Drücker, nochmals danke.
Gruß gudrun


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

*"So de no po IT" Klicktel*

Hallöchen,
Habe klicktel 2004 bestellt , erhalten und bezahlt ! Nun kam eine 1.Mahnung für Klicktel 2005 ins Haus die weder bestellt ,geschweige geliefert wurde . Keine Adresse ,kein Telefon  nichts ! Ich sitze das jetzt aus  :evil:


----------



## Investi (18 Juli 2005)

*So de no po / Software Deals AG / GloboeSoft / Inverz/Reverz*

Die So de no po ist zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr aktuell. Eine Direkt Inkasso hat es niemals gegeben. Mein Hinweis, daß ich die Aufsichtsbehörden einschalten würde, hatte zur Folge, daß man mir mitteilte, meine Rechnung wäre schon beglichen und es handele sich um ein Versehen.

Software Deals und GloboeSoft, die Nachfolgeunternehmen, schalten zwischenzeitlich real existierende Inkassodienste ein (Diagonal Inkasso, Dr. Finsterer & Königs), die aber nach wenigen Tagen die Mandate wieder abgeben. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich durch gezielte Nachforschungen konkrete Hinweise auf den/die Drahtzieher. Informationen werden jedoch aus rechtlichen Gründen *nur* an Juristen abgegeben, welche sich per PN bei mir melden können und eine Überprüfung des Anwaltsstatus ermöglichen. Die Auskünfte werden kostenlos erteilt. 

Klagen werden nicht empfohlen, da meiner Meinung nach *zur Zeit* keine Aussicht auf Erfolg zu sehen ist. Weshalb also gutes Geld schlechtem hinterherwerfen? Sobald ich weitere Erkenntnisse habe, wird in zwei Staaten Strafantrag gestellt. Dies geschieht kostenlos und bringt hoffentlich den gewünschten Erfolg.

Wer unaufgefordert Waren zugesandt bekam, den bitte ich um Kontaktaufnahme, um im Falle der Klage den - teilweise "nur" beabsichtigten - Schaden an einer großen Menge von Betroffenen in gewerbs- und gewohnheitsmäßiger Manier zu beweisen. Hierzu bitte per PN oder Mail an [email protected] melden.
Für Unterstützung bin ich dankbar.

Investi

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Pro (18 Juli 2005)

*So de no po IT GmbH*

Hallo allerseits!
Ja, ja, auch ich habe bestellt. Eine REVERZ-CD plus D-Info. Die Lieferung kam auch, allerdings nur die REVERZ-CD. Die D-Info (die ja im Bundle zum entsprechenden Preis drin sein sollte) erhielt ich nicht. Also habe ich auch nicht bezahlt. Zunächst, weil ich gleubte, die zweite CD käme später, dann aber, weil ich nicht in Vorkasse gehen wollte. Bei der ersten Mahnung versuchte ich, eine Anschrift herauszubekommen, was mir nicht gelang. Also habe ich auf die Mailadresse geantwortet, ich würde bezahlen, sobald die Lieferung vollständig sei. Keine Reaktion. Monate später, nämlich heute, erhalte ich eine zweite Mahnung mit Androhung von rechtlichen Schritten.
Heute werde ich noch einmal eine Mail dort hin schicken. Sollte jemand schon weitere Erkenntnisse haben, wäre ich für einen Hinweis dankbar.

Gruß

Pro


----------



## Dynamite (19 Juli 2005)

*Sie sind wohl wieder da...*

Dass nach einem Jahr der Thread hier weitergeht deutet doch darauf hin, dass _sie_ wieder da ist, die _"Firma"_ aus der Schweiz.

Warum hier alles _"zensiert"_ weiss ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich - ich jedenfalls zensiere hier nachfolgend nichts

Auch ich habe heute Post von So de no po IT GmbH, PL.: Huha CH - 4023 Basel bekommen; mehr wußte ich bis Dato von dieser _"Firma"_ auch nicht....

Nach kurzer Recherche im Netz habe ich herausgefunden, dass es sich in Wirklichkeit um die Firma *So*sirtas *de*linquere *no*n *po*test *IT GmbH*, Ibelweg 18 a, 6300 Zug. Inhaber der Firma ist ein gewisser Herr ...., Untermühlestrasse 34C, 6330 Cham.

Man wird der Recherchiererei dann ja auch nicht müde; also habe ich mal bei unseren schweizer Nachbarn gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass diese Firma nunmehr in Baar sitzt und sich seit  Januar in Liqiudation befindet. Nachfolgend ist wohl so was wie bei uns eine öffentliche Handelsregister-Mitteilung:

_SHAB-Publikation vom 03.02.2005:

28.01.2005 (1169) Sosirtas delinquere non potest IT GmbH, Sitz: Baar, CH-170.4.004.478-7, Handel mit Waren aller Art, GmbH (SHAB Nr. 190 vom 03.10.2003, S. 16, Id. 1198982). Firma Neu: Sosirtas delinquere non potest IT GmbH in Liquidation. Bemerkungen Neu: Auflösung: Gesellschafterversammlung vom 26.01.2005. Eingetragene Personen Geändert: ....., Heimat: Cham, in Cham, Gesellschafter ohne Zeichnungsberechtigung, Liquidator mit Einzelunterschrift, Stammanteil: CHF 19'000 [bisher: Gesellschafter mit Einzelunterschrift, Geschäftsführer mit Einzelunterschrift]. _

Und wem das jetzt noch nicht genügt: http://managor.de/spam/handelsregistereintrag_reverz-mafia.pdf

So, und jetzt warte ich einfach mal ab. Und wenn ich Post von diesem Inkasso IT aus Büsingen bekomme, mache ich einen Rundumschlag. Dieses soll nämlich die nötige Zulassung nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz auch nicht besitzen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird sich freuen und _"So de no po"_ kriegt noch einen Strafantrag wegen Spamming und einen wegen versuchtem Betruges an den Ar....

Harren wir der Dinge, die da kommen  0

_editiert (persönliche Daten gelöscht), das Studium der NUB  ist empfehlenswert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
bei weiteren Verstössen werden die Postings kommentarlos gelöscht 
Diskussionen über die NUB sind  zwecklos / modaction _


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2005)

*Re: Sie sind wohl wieder da...*



			
				Dynamite schrieb:
			
		

> Harren wir der Dinge, die da kommen  0


Zuerst einmal sicher die Editierung Deines Posts.



			
				Dynamite schrieb:
			
		

> "So de no po" kriegt noch einen Strafantrag wegen Spamming und einen wegen versuchtem Betruges an den Ar....


Den Strafantrag bekommt (zusammen mit einer Strafanzeige) eine Staatsanwaltschaft. Blos welche wird das bekommen? Sendest Du Deine "Unmutsbekundung" direkt in die Schweiz oder wirst Du ein Verfahren hier in Deutschland eröffnen lassen, dass kurz darauf wieder eingestellt werden wird?


----------



## Dynamite (19 Juli 2005)

*Re: Sie sind wohl wieder da...*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dynamite schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well done  :bigcry: 




			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dynamite schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, für das, worauf ich jetzt warte, wird wohl die Staatsanwaltschaft Konstanz zuständig sein. Strafanzeige kannst Du für unser Old West-Germany aber auch bei jeder und wirklich bei jeder Polizei-Dienststelle (sofern sie besetzt ist   ) stellen.

An dem ganzen Klamauk ist wohl auch noch eine Hinterhof-Firma aus München beteiligt, da kann ich aber momentan noch nicht viel zu sagen - aber die bekommt man gleichermaßen an die Hammelbeine, da München, ob wohl Bayern, doch noch zu Deutschland gehört....  8) 

Wohl dem, der eng mit Anwälten zusammenarbeitet  .....  :bussi:


----------



## ata (25 Juli 2005)

*Bin auch betroffen*

... bei meiner Internet-Recherche bin ich über dieses Forum gestolpert und habe gesehen, daß da wohl System dahinter liegt.

Ich habe eine 2.Mahnung zu einer mutmaßlichen Lieferung zum 06.06.2004 erhalten und man droht mir mit rechtlichen Schritten. Ich habe auf die angegebene gmx-Adresse per E-Mail reagiert und jegliche Zahlung verweigert. Ich denke ich werde es mit einer Strafanzeige versuchen.

Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen...

Anton Tauscher


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

*Re: Sie sind wohl wieder da...*



			
				Dynamite schrieb:
			
		

> Nach kurzer Recherche im Netz habe ich herausgefunden, dass es sich in Wirklichkeit um die Firma *So*sirtas *de*linquere *no*n *po*test *IT GmbH*, Ibelweg 18 a, 6300 Zug. Inhaber der Firma ist ein gewisser Herr ...., Untermühlestrasse 34C, 6330 Cham.


ein recht ungewöhnlicher Name, A*... nicht wahr?
klick mal hier auf "alle firmendatenbanken" und gib bei "Personen" Ahi* ein
-->
da findest Du noch mehr Firmen
die schweizerischen dann bei zefix.ch eingeben

Black Sys* GmbH --> Ahi*, M und ein weiterer türkischer Bürger
(_Zweck der Gesellschaft ist die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen im Bereich der elektronischen Datenverarbeitung sowie Handel mit und Vermittlung von Hard- und Software._)

Pinoc* Pizza K* --> Ahi*, M
ToP* Trading AG (ehemals IMCO, ehemals Envicl*) --> Familienname Ahi*


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Bitte editieren... Das ist der  link ins Antispamforum
Danke&Sorry


----------



## Dynamite (25 Juli 2005)

*Re: Bin auch betroffen*



			
				ata schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine 2.Mahnung zu einer mutmaßlichen Lieferung zum 06.06.2004 erhalten und man droht mir mit rechtlichen Schritten.



Is ja langsam schon kurios: meine soll eine Lieferung vom 24.08.2004 sein.

Also mal ehrlich: einer meiner Kunden ist seit März 2005 säumig, der liegt jetzt schon beim Inkasso und nicht erst nächstes Jahr im März  :-?


----------



## Dynamite (13 Oktober 2005)

*und es geht weiter....*

heute 3. mahnung gekommen

Dabei soll die Firma bereits seit dem 26.01.05 nicht mehr existent sein  

http://www.ttecx.de/files/news/article.php?article_file=1124941063.txt


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

*auch die dritte*

Wir haben am 13.10.05 auch die 3. Mahnung erhalten für Ware die im November und dann auch noch im Dezember 2004 gekommen ist, die aber niemand bestellt hat.

Nach der ersten Mahnung im März 2005 waren wir bei der Polizei. Das Verfahren wurde im April eingestellt.
Im Juli die zweite Mahnung und nun das.

Was kann man den überhaupt noch tun? :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*Direkt Inkasso IT Büsingen*

Habe auch eine "letzte" Mahnung von dieser Firma erhalten. Ohne Datum, ohne Adresse, nur email-adresse. Habe zurückgeschrieben und mit Anzeige gedroht. Daraufhin kam ein Entschuldigungsschreiben, es wäre ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen und sie hätten aus Versehen falsche Kunden angeschrieben.

Vorsicht!!! Bloß nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*Re: Direkt Inkasso IT Büsingen*

Sitze hier in Ulm und habe gestern 25.01.2006 eine Mahung eines Inkassobüros erhalten. (Lieferung von nie bestellter Ware der Sodenopo Basel vom März 2004)


----------

